# For sale 1999 Gem Car /with golf package



## YumaEV (Nov 21, 2014)

Selling my GEM Car golf cart. It includes the canvas doors and rear window. Replaced the motor, the controller, the battery charger, new tires and recently the batteries ( 6eah 100 ahr sealed lead acid) car is fully functional and road worthy. Registered in Arizona and street legal. Contact me for pictures and pricing. I've owned 5 years and it's on it's second set of batteries. Car is located in Prescott, Arizona. I can arrange delivery with 500 miles.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Why is the price a secret?


----------



## YumaEV (Nov 21, 2014)

Not a secret, just a standard method of qualifying potential buyers. You can email me directly [email protected] for additional details including options and possible delivery arrangements


----------

